# Help with Training 1yr GSD



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello, 

I need helping in training my 1yr old Female GSD. I love her to death but i havent been around much or there for her. I want to change this and be the best owner i can be for her. Plus i will be moving out of my Parents house and into an Apartment in about 6-7 Months. The Apartment will be on the first floor and has a little outside porch/grass area. I dont want to have to give her away, its not fair for her just because i wasent able to train her. The issues i have with her and would like to fix are these.

*Issue 1:Housetraining. *

- She isnt house trained, i know its my fault but im sure its never too late. What ive been doing is Using the Crate. She spends the night in it, no problem whatsoever. In the morning i wake up and take her for a walk, im guessing she isnt used to it yet because it took about an Hour for her to finally go outside. When im home and i can watch her, she stays out the crate but when i cant i put her back. I walk her another time around 4-5pm and then at night before bed. Yesterday was the first day doing this and it went well, no accidents but she just takes forever to go 

*Issue 2: Leash Pulling.
*
- Shes not a really big GSD, about 75lbs but man does she have strength :wild: Its really annoying when she pulls all the time and i would like to correct this, especially since my GF will be walking her soon when i move, so she has to be obedient. So please :help:

*Issue 3: Barking! *

- She Barks alot for no reason, whenever shes out in the yard she will just bark and bark. I'm pretty sure its either because shes bored or wants attention. Im hoping now that im taking her for a walk three times a day, training her about an hour a day and going to the Park on the weekends she wont feel so bored or alone. 

So if anyone has tips or comments regarding the issues i'm trying to correct i would gladly appreciate it. I have about 6-7 Months to get her to be a House Trained obedient dog, i cant risk losing my Apt and i dont want to give her away. Also i would like to teach basic commands, She knows sit but i would like her to know down/lay, stay, come, speak/quiet. loose leash walking, etc...

Thanks in advance :toasting:


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

*Update: She is knocked out next to me sleeping, im guessing the One hour walk got her tired :thumbup: Man this dog has so much energy. I feel so bad now that i havent been there for her before and i dont blame her at all for all the barking ,destructive behavior and insane amount of energy!*


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

*Issue 4: Obeying!*

-She doesnt really obey unless i scream at her or threaten to use a sandal or something, i never hit her though. How do i get her to listen to me. To come when i call her or not run away from me when im trying to grab her whether its to groom her or put her in the crate.

Here are some Photos of her.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

You have some catching up to do.

It's a bit tougher house training an older pup, but it can be done. I would pick one spot for potty, take her to it and stand, no playing until she does her business. PRAISE, PRAISE, PRAISE her when she does go. Make it a party. To begin with, from what I am understanding you are saying, I would take her more often then what it sounds like. After she is finished, then I would go for the walk. If she does have an accident in the house, don't scold her, you missed the moment. If you catch her in the act, clip her leash on and take her out, still no scolding.

For training, locate a good trainer experienced with GSD. She's about to hit her teenage time, that will only make it more interesting.

If you post your location, someone on here may know a good trainer in your area.

Please don't scream or threaten her with objects. She hasn't learned to listen or follow directions. Have GOOD treats, call her name, she looks at you, toss the treat. She is going to have to learn it's a good thing when you call to her and that you aren't going to begin screaming at her.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Twyla said:


> You have some catching up to do.
> 
> It's a bit tougher house training an older pup, but it can be done. I would pick one spot for potty, take her to it and stand, no playing until she does her business. PRAISE, PRAISE, PRAISE her when she does go. Make it a party. To begin with, from what I am understanding you are saying, I would take her more often then what it sounds like. After she is finished, then I would go for the walk. If she does have an accident in the house, don't scold her, you missed the moment. If you catch her in the act, clip her leash on and take her out, still no scolding.
> 
> ...



Okay, i wont scream or threaten with objects anymore. It never worked correctly and i dont want my dog to listen because of fear 

Right now she is sleeping besides me on the floor, should i give her a treat or praise her for being calm and behaved?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Let her nap 

Seriously tho, when she wakes, immediately take her out on leash to potty, no playing. Praise when she is done.

Randomly, call her name, when she looks at you, toss a treat. Take a few steps back, her name, she looks, toss a treat. The results you want are when you call her name, she comes to you. This isn't a recall, but to help her learn its a good thing when you call her name.

Don't forget your location


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay thanks alot! 

I'm located in New York City.


----------



## mleun481 (Aug 9, 2010)

Im in Brooklyn and we have a 1.5yr old male. We had a problem with leash pulling and barking at strangers and other dogs. Based on our vet's recommendation, we brought him to a trainer who specialized in GSD, Pits, Dobermans, etc. After a consultation, we decided to enroll Major in a 2week boot camp. We picked him up 2wks later and what a difference. We still take him to follow up sessions to go over any issues that come up during our walks or questions. We took him to other trainers, but they didn't help much. You may need someone like our trainer who knows GSDs.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

mleun481 said:


> Im in Brooklyn and we have a 1.5yr old male. We had a problem with leash pulling and barking at strangers and other dogs. Based on our vet's recommendation, we brought him to a trainer who specialized in GSD, Pits, Dobermans, etc. After a consultation, we decided to enroll Major in a 2week boot camp. We picked him up 2wks later and what a difference. We still take him to follow up sessions to go over any issues that come up during our walks or questions. We took him to other trainers, but they didn't help much. You may need someone like our trainer who knows GSDs.


Do you have more information on this Trainer?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Start with the basics just like a puppy for training. Karen Pryor Clickertraining


----------



## mleun481 (Aug 9, 2010)

Infamous_GSD said:


> Do you have more information on this Trainer?


Sure. His name is Angelo Biondo and he runs K-9 Powerhouse in Park Slope. I think he gets a lot of his business from referrals, so you won't find much on his website. You can give him a call and tell him you got his info from me (Mike) and his work training Major. You can explain your situation and see what he says. I think he does training where you go to him, he goes to you, or in extreme cases like us, the boot camp. Good luck!

http://k9powerhouse.k9powerhouse.com/


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

mleun481 said:


> Sure. His name is Angelo Biondo and he runs K-9 Powerhouse in Park Slope. I think he gets a lot of his business from referrals, so you won't find much on his website. You can give him a call and tell him you got his info from me (Mike) and his work training Major. You can explain your situation and see what he says. I think he does training where you go to him, he goes to you, or in extreme cases like us, the boot camp. Good luck!
> 
> K9 Powerhouse Kennels, Inc. New York, NY -- Security K9s -- Sales, Rentals, Leases, Guard Dogs, Special Services


Thanks!



kiya said:


> Start with the basics just like a puppy for training. Karen Pryor Clickertraining


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I would also recommend Shari Forst 

Canine Case Squad


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I recommend finding a trainer who is experienced with GSDs and other opinionated type breeds *by opinionated i mean breeds who have the ability to think for themselves when the chance arises*. Also, I would HIGHLY suggest finding a trainer who will not only help you learn but help you teach your dog. Builds the bond a great deal better than sending them out to someone when YOU are the one teaching.


----------

